# No Arms Equals No Slice



## KrudlerAce (Jul 3, 2010)

This is a video I found and really got a lot out of and wanted to share with everyone. Paul Wilson from Revolution Golf talks about the importance of your golf swing being mostly a shoulders and legs swing. Basically keeping the arms as quiet as possible and letting the bigger muscles do the work.

I have personally worked on this recently and played some of my best golf. It eliminates a lot of push / slice type shots and enables you to develop a slight draw. The golf swing feels easier with less effort and the ball contact is much more solid.

Be interested to know what other members think.

Here's the link No Arms Equals No Slice - YouTube.


----------

